# Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!



## pitschegugg (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
bin ziemlich neu hier  und habe seit 3 Jahren einen Teich im Garten-"selber jebaut ne"!
Mal ist er klar,mal grün und in letzter Zeit trübt er sich braun ein!Ich glaube,nachdem ich hier einiges gelesen habe ,dass es an meiner Kappilarsperre liegt, die ich nämlich nicht eingebaut habe  !Kann ich das auch so in den Griff bekommen evtl. mit einer Randmatte oder sowas?Da ich die angewachsenen Pflanzen nicht mehr rausreissen möchte!Fotos anbei!Vielleicht ist ja mein Filter nicht gross genug?Im Wasser befinden sich neben Unmengen von __ Hornkraut ,nochTausendblatt und noch weitere Unterwasserpflanzen,deren Name ich nicht kenne!Was wäre Eure Idee oder wer hatte das gleiche Starterproblem wie ich?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Eure Antworten....achso Filter gibt es auch: Gardena PF15000S mit TMC 55 W UVC Vorklärer


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns.

Die Kapillarsperre verhindert, dass Wasser in den Teich läuft bzw. dass es durch Pflanzen/Erde von außerhalb aus dem Teich gesaugt wird.
Ich denke, daran krankt es bei Deinem Teich.

Mit dem bloßen Einbau irgendeiner Matte ist es leider nicht getan.
Gib bitte mal in die Suchfunktion "Randgestaltung" ein. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=163691#post163691
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5686
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15888 (in den Links sind die Skizzen versteckt)

Eine schematische Zeichnung des derzeitigen Randbereiches und eine Angabe, wieviel cm Folie noch da ist, helfen für konkrete Vorschläge ungemein.


----------



## pitschegugg (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

Hallo Anett!... und danke für die tollen Links,umlaufend sind es gute 35cm Folie die ich "sicherheitshalber"stehen ließ!Aber mit einer der Skizzen ,die mit dem Sandschlauch find ich genial,total schonend für die bestehenden Pflanzen am Teichrand!
Vielleicht fällt,wenn man meine Bilder betrachtet, jemand noch was dazu ein!Wäre toll!Wier gefällt Dir mein Teichchen?
Gruß Pitsch


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

Hallo Pitsch,

35cm sind nicht viel, aber man kann auf jeden Fall noch was drauß machen!
Wichtig ist: Die Folie muss ganz am Ende senkrecht noch oben stehen, damit kein Gras in den Teich wachsen und kein Regenwasser mit Erde hineinlaufen kann.

Der Übergang sieht derzeit einem naturnahen Weiher recht ähnlich, wird aber eben für die entsprechenden Trübungsprobleme mit verantwortlich sein.
Evtl. hast Du auch Koi und lehmhaltiges Substrat - dann wird der Teich wohl nie 100%ig klar. 

Wie sieht denn die Randbepflanzung aus? Ist das nur hochgewachsenes Gras? Leider erkennt man das auf den Bildern nicht so richtig. 
Ich würde da sicherlich noch mit __ Iris, __ Blutweiderich, __ Seggen, __ Binsen usw. "aufforsten". 
Für mich ist ein Teich mit vielen Pflanzen das schönste. 
Aber das ist eben mein ganz persönlicher Geschmack und der muss nicht den eines jeden Users treffen oder umgekehrt.


----------



## udo69 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

Hallo Pitsch
Helfen kann ich dir da jetzt nicht viel - auch wenn ich persönlich das Problem was hier sehr häufig genannt wird - Kapillarsperre - nicht ganz so dramatisch betrachte. - Mein Teich ist über 20 Jahre ohne jegliche Art Kapillarsperre sehr gut über die runden gekommen - meine Folie endete teilweisse direkt im Rasen, und das fast Waagerecht.(Ist aber jetzt auch anders) Damit zieht sich zwar sehr viel Wasser aus dem Teich raus, was aber nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss. ( Kommt dann viel drauf an was man zum Nachfüllen zur Verfügung hat)  Ebenso ist es nicht soooo schlimm wenn mal n paar liter Regenwasser über den Rasen in den Teich gelangen. Das ganze wird nur dann richtig Problematisch wenn da wirklich Erde reingespült werden kann, und vor allem wenns gut gedüngte Pflanzenerde ist. Mein eigener Teich ist im Moment auch nicht Klar bis zum Boden, kann er auch nicht sein. Zum einen hab ich erst im vergangenen Herbst bis jetzt im Frühling gewaltig umgebaut,und ich hab da viel zuviel leben drin, was mir unweigerlich Nährstoffe ins Wasser bringt und somit letztendlich für eine trübung des Wassers sorgt. Es gibt kein Tier das Algen vernichtet, und nichts verwertbares für neue Algen zurücklässt!
Sowas geht nur über verhältnismässig teure Technik, also solange dadrin keine empfindlichen Fische zur Schau gestellt werden sollen, lass der Natur soweit wie Möglich ihren lauf dann Pegelt sich das auch ein. 
So, jetzt kommen einige und sagen Koi sind __ empfindliche Fische, - mag sein da kenn ich mich net mit aus, drum lass ich es einfach und hab freude an einem Koilosen etwas eingetrübten Gartenteich der seine Zwecke als solcher sehr gut tut. Fazit -Wer Koi halten will sollte sich einen gefliesten Gartenteich bauen mit viel Technik drin was ordentlich Betriebskosten verursacht und sich dann mal Gedanken drüber machen warum Koi keine Algen mögen.
So, für heut hab ich mir genug Feinde gemacht,- - - - - aber auch mein Teich ist Zeitweisse Glasklar, und meine Wasserwerte sind immer im grünen Bereich. 
Ich glaub meinen Fröschen gefällt es so wie es ist. Sie geben täglich ihr Konzert und das ohne Eintritt zu verlangen. 
MfG Udo


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

Hi Pitsch,
auf den ersten Blick sieht mir Dein Teichrand etwas kahl aus :shock . Viele Unterwasserpflanzen können das sicher weniger gut kompensieren, als eine gute Randbepflanzung. Das Rätseln um Kapillarsperre und Erde einspülen ist wohl nicht falsch  , aber nicht die Ursache :? . Die Algen sind wohl eher Stellvertreter für die fehlende Randbepflanzung, wenn ich die Forenbeiträge richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## unicorn (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

[QUOTEIm Wasser befinden sich neben Unmengen von __ Hornkraut ,nochTausendblatt und noch weitere Unterwasserpflanzen,deren Name ich nicht kenne[/QUOTE]

da verstehe ich aber nicht wieso da Algen sind?
Ich denke die Unterwasserpflanzen sind gegen Algen...und dann noch jede Menge!
Ich hab ja meinen Teich erst angelegt und wollte mir auch viele Unterwasserpflanzen holen - kann ich mir das dann sparen??


----------



## Findling (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

Hallo Manuela,

Unterwasserpflanzen sind mit das Wichtigste überhaupt für einen auf Dauer funktionierenden Teich, wenn ihre Wirkungsweise nicht durch aufwändige Filteranlagen (wie bei reinen Koi-Becken) ersetzt werden soll oder kann.

In jedem Wassertümpel bilden sich Nährstoffe. Diese Nährstoffe werden von der Natur immer ihrer Bestimmung, nämlich der „Ernährung“ von Tieren und Pflanzen, zugeführt – die Natur arbeitet effektiv und verschwendet nichts. Du hast nur die Wahl, entweder selbst auszuwählen, was hier ernährt werden soll und dieses zu pflanzen, oder aber abzuwarten, was die Natur dir da so bietet. Beim Abwarten sind aber garantiert die ersten Nährstoffverwerter die verschiedenen Algenarten, weil diese sich am einfachsten von außerhalb ansiedeln können. Die Algen werden als Sporen/Samen über die Luft in deinen Teich eingebracht, finden dort tolle Lebensbedingungen (viele Nährstoffe und wenige bis keine Nahrungskonkurrenten) und vermehren sich wie blöde.

Wenn du aber bereits genügend sogenannte „Höhere Pflanzen“ - zu denen auch die Unterwasserpflanzen gehören - eingebracht hast, dann verbrauchen diese die vorhandenen Nährstoffe und für die Algen bleibt entsprechend weniger über. Sie können sich also nicht optimal ernähren und auch nicht (aus ihrer Sicht) optimal vermehren. Sie führen ein „Schattendasein“ und treten somit auch nicht störend in Erscheinung. Algen werden in jedem Teich immer vorhanden sein - selbst wenn du einen Eimer destilliertes Wasser in deinen Garten stellst ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich hier Algen ansiedeln - aber einzig und alleine die vorgenommene Bepflanzung bestimmt in Verbindung mit dem laufenden Nährstoffeintrag (verrottende Pflanzenreste, Futter und Ausscheidungen im Teich lebender Tiere, Einspülungen durch Regen, Eintrag durch Wind), wie auffällig oder wie offensichtlich sie da sind. 

In diesem Sinne: also nur rein mit den Unterwasserpflanzen!

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## unicorn (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort lieber Manfred!
Leider ist es so dass der Teich (also Folie, Vlies, Kies, Substrat usw. sehr an unserem Budget gekratzt hat so dass ich ca. 1 Woche warten muß bis ich im Internet genügend Unterwasserpflanzen kaufen kann.
In unserem Zoogeschäft und Baumärkten krieg ich keine mehr - alles ausverkauft 
Wir haben das Wasser seit genau 1 Woche drin (13.000 Liter) und es ist seit gestern dunkelgrün...
kann ich die Algen noch in den Griff kriegen wenn ich die Pflanzen erst nächste Woche einsetzen kann?


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

Hallo Manuela,
nach den Erfahrungen der Teichbesitzer reichen "viele neue Pflanzen" erst einmal nicht, sei also nicht enttäuscht. Die Pflanzen müssen sich als Nährstoffverwerter gegenüber den Algen durchsetzen. Das ist das Ziel. Leider nehmen die Algen den Pflanzenteilen unter Wasser Licht weg, was diese Pflanzenteile an der Photosynthese und damit Nährstoffaufnahme (Nitrat und Mineralien, die mitunter vergessen werden) stört. In den von mir gelesenen Beiträgen gibt es viel Frust (ich habe doch, und es hilft icht...). So lange es ausreichend Pflanzzonen gibt, in denen die Pflanzen auch unter widrigen Bedingungen ( <=10 cm Wassertiefe, helft mir mal!) wachsen können, geht das. Diese Zone würde ich primär besetzen, den Rest später (nach sichtbarer Besserung).


----------



## Findling (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

Hallo Manuela,

für Pflanzen ist es nie zu spät!

Auch eingefahrene gut bepflanzte Teiche haben immer wieder, besonders im Frühling, Algenwachstum. Das kommt daher, dass die Algen, bedingt  durch ihren „unkomplizierten Körperbau“, gegenüber den so genannten höheren Pflanzen viel schneller auf äußere Einflüsse (im Frühling Temperaturanstieg) reagieren können. Sie wachsen und vermehren sich bereits, ehe die anderen Pflanzen überhaupt registriert haben, dass eine neue Wachstumsperiode begonnen hat. Wenn die höheren Pflanzen dann aber mit dem eigenen Wachstum beginnen, gehen die Algen zurück. 

Ähnlich ist das natürlich auch bei neu eingebrachten Pflanzen. Diese benötigen eine gewisse Zeit, bis sie sich an die veränderte Umgebung gewöhnt haben. Sie kommen aus einem evtl. warmen, gut gedüngten Zuchtbecken in einen relativ kühlen Teich ohne das gewohnte nährstoffhaltige Substrat (welches ja beim Einpflanzen abgespült werden soll!) und müssen sich erst einmal an die veränderten Bedingungen anpassen. Die Wurzeln müssen sich neuen Halt suchen und  gleichzeitig mit einem weitaus geringeren Nährstoffangebot zurechtkommen. In dieser Zeit ist die Pflanze voll damit beschäftigt, sich einfach nur am Leben zu erhalten - und das dauert eine Weile. In dieser Zeit aber wachsen die Algen munter weiter. Erst wenn die Pflanzen sich eingelebt haben und sich durch Einlagerung von Nährstoffen wieder eigenes Wachstum entwickelt treten sie in Nahrungskonkurrenz zu den Algen. 

Gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Pflanzen, die du in diesem Jahr in deinen neuen Teich einpflanzt vorerst noch keinen Einfluss auf das Algenwachstum haben werden. Sie werden die aktuelle Wachstumsperiode benötigen, um sich einzugewöhnen und sich zu behaupten. In den nächsten Jahren werden sie, wenn der Standort günstig ist, kräftiger wachsen und den Algen dann eine echte Konkurrenz werden. Das Problem ist, dass die meisten, die hier über Algen klagen nicht genügend Geduld haben, den Pflanzen so viel Zeit zu lassen, dass tatsächlich auch etwas bewirkt werden kann. Dabei ist Geduld das, was der Teichbesitzer eigentlich am dringendsten benötigt. Jede Änderung am Teich benötigt Zeit bis sie sich in irgendwelchen sichtbaren Ergebnissen bemerkbar macht. 

Die Pflanzen in meinem eigenen Teich haben die ersten beiden Jahre gebraucht um sich richtig zu etablieren. Erst im dritten Jahr war ein merklicher Algenschwund festzustellen. Bis dahin bleibt nur, die Algen regelmäßig zu entfernen. Denn mit jeder Hand voll Algen die dem Teich entnommen werden, werden auch die Nährstoffe entnommen, die diese Algen zum Wachstum benötigt haben. Das Gleiche passiert später, wenn die Wasserpflanzen „abgeerntet“ werden. Wachstum entsteht durch die Einlagerung von Nährstoffen in den Pflanzenzellen. Durch das Zurückschneiden der Pflanzen werden jede Menge Pflanzenzellen entfernt. Somit werden die entsprechende Menge Nährstoffe aus dem Teichkreislauf entnommen. Unterstützen kann man das noch, indem man jeweils im Frühling und ggf. nochmals im Herbst einen Teil des nährstoffhaltigen Teichwassers durch nährstoffarmes Wasser ersetzt. Auch hierdurch wird die Nährstoffkonzentration des Wassers verdünnt. 

Ich kann nur nochmals wiederholen: gegen Algen helfen auf Dauer am besten möglichst viele, stark wachsende (=viele Nährstoffe verbrauchende) Pflanzen und ein möglichst geringer Nährstoffeintrag (Fischfutter!!!). Die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen und natürlich auch die so genannten Schwimmpflanzen haben dabei den Vorteil, dass sie die Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser nehmen. Substratgebundene Pflanzen (in den Flachwasserzonen) können die Nährstoffe erst aufnehmen, nachdem diese sich im die Pflanzenwurzeln umgebenden Substrat abgelagert haben. 

 das ist ja wieder viel mehr geworden als ursprünglich geplant....:shock 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## unicorn (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

aber hat mir sehr weiter geholfen!
vielen Dank!!!


----------



## gluefix (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Wasser wird nicht klar!*

Hi, also deine Fische wird es sicher nicht stören, dass dein Wasser manchmal trüb oder braun ist =). Jeder natürliche Teich färb sich auch lehmig, wenn es mal stark Regnet oder so. Das einzige Mittel ist einfach zu verhindern, dass das Regenwaser rein läuft. Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Teich ganz gut. Endlich mal einer der natürlich aussieht und nicht son künstliches Wasser Beken im Japanstiel !!! Wenn deine Seerose sich in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren prächtig entwickelt hat, trifft es ganz meinen Geschmack =) Vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen mehr Rohr oder __ Schilf (Vorsicht mit den Wurzeln, die treiben ganz schön agressiv --> Maurerbottich verwenden) an den Rand !


----------

